# Newent, Gloucestershire- Rainforest Reptiles



## zenazoo (Mar 28, 2009)

Is a very good place, relatively friendly and very knowlegeable,

maybe a tad expensive but most reptile shops are..

Best we've been to so far!!

Rainforest Reptiles - Reptile Shop, Newent, Gloucestershire


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Hiya thankyou for the good comments  If you let us no what products you think are expensive we can speak to our supplyers and see if we can sort something out we are going to be one of the largest reptile shops in the country as of june and with this we are looking at our prices and will be hammering the supplyers to give us the best deals so we can pass on the savings. so let us no 

kind regards
chris


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Must admit i have never had any problems with rainforest either, lately the staff have been very helpful and chris has worked on getting stock in if requested - most places just say no sorry try somewhere else.

Hope the relocation goes well for you guys too!


----------



## JohnW (Mar 22, 2010)

I recently visited Rainforest reps and was really impressed with the quality of stock and cleanliness of the vivariums,I ended up buying one of Chris's cb emerald tree monitors.Chris has kept in touch to see how the animal is getting on,nice to see genuine care for the animals rather than people in it for the money.keep up the good work & looking forward to seeing the new shop.


----------

